# [SOLVED] Air vs. Water for my rig?



## EpicOwl (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello,

I just built a new rig with a Core i7 4790k, but as of right now I'm using the stock CPU cooler. My current case (NZXT Phantom 530) has many options when it comes to watercooling. I'm not looking to use a custom loop for my rig. I'm looking for a good balance between reliability, performance, and price. Should I go with air or water for my CPU cooler? What coolers do you recommend?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Air vs. Water for my rig?*

Under all but the most unusual situations (such as extreme overclocking) air cooling is quite adequate. Water cooling is more complex and there is the risk of a leak which could be disastrous for your computer.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Air vs. Water for my rig?*

I agree with LMiller. Stick with Air cooling, same performance and same cooling is offered without any risks.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Air vs. Water for my rig?*

For reliability, performance and price stick to air cooling.
Liquid cooling has its benefits, such as space saving and appearance, but performance is comparable and it costs a lot more.
Top air coolers are Phanteks, Noctua and Xigmatek Dark Knight with 12 - 14 cm fans.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Air vs. Water for my rig?*

As above, stay with air. Liquid offers no real advantage for normal use/conditions.
The OEM coolers are fine if no OC is applied and OC'ing newer CPU's will gain little more than better benchmark scoring.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Air vs. Water for my rig?*

I always overclock and I overclock as far as my chip will allow and I always use air cooling.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Air vs. Water for my rig?*

While I must say there are some awesome air coolers and huge ones, I have never killed one part with water. I use a separate PSU to test assembly so as not to power on the main board or anything else if water were to leak. Think that happened once, but it is as stated more costly, messy, time consuming, etc. I use a custom loop not pre built.
Only note I'd add about air cooling is it can only cool as far as the room temps, with good fans a little more. Unless you open the window in the winter time....


----------



## NAVSTER213 (Oct 2, 2014)

In my experience regarding water cooling its not worth the hassle, risk of leaks, tube kinking pump failure, maintenance.
Buy a top spec air cooler


----------



## REMA1 (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a Noctua nh d15 with a Intel 4770k with idle at 28-29 C and it is dead quiet.

Also running a Phantek PH - TC14PE (which competed against the Noctua nh-D14 an earlier model of the NH-d15) which I picked up cheap (equivalent to $40 approx and several online stores were selling them)*maybe* because Phantex might be bringing out a new model to put up against the Noctua NH DS 15 on an amd PII Phonem 965 Be ...again very quiet but noisier than the Noctua.

For the 4770K I had originally bought the Corsair H 100i closed liquid cooler which I sent back and having read on forums how long a claim took if one broke and that the manufacturer was not liable for any damage ...though Corsiar seemed to be helpful though very long winded in dealing with complaints ..I decided that Liquid on NEW PC parts DID NOT go together

happy with air....


----------

